# Cadets And CADPAT



## PPCLI_Robichaud (29 Sep 2005)

recently in morinville there has been some controversy about a surplus store sell CADPAT. since alot of his buisness is to the cadets what do you think. should cadets be alowed to wear cadpats or for that matter, any tipe of camoflage like the american BDUs or the british DMP


P.S. Hutch you better respond to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infamous_p (29 Sep 2005)

If cadets want to wear CADPAT or some type of camouflage so badly, why not just join the army? lol

I believe that there should be something to distinguish the cadets from the CF. If cadets wore CADPAT, there would be no distinction.


----------



## D-n-A (29 Sep 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> If cadets want to wear CADPAT or some type of camouflage so badly, why not just join the army? lol
> 
> I believe that there should be something to distinguish the cadets from the CF. If cadets wore CADPAT, there would be no distinction.



Well, awhile ago cadets an the CF wore the same uniform, the old OD combats.  If cadets want to wear military uniforms, they should wear canadian uniforms, not american or british, etc. For the most part, its easy enough to tell a cadet from a soldier.

Lots of cadets already wear CADPAT, mostly the fake ones, but I've seen one or two air cadet units who all wear real CADPAT uniforms(all very faded though).


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Sep 2005)

:argument: :brickwall: I believe this topic has been covered? If not in here, then in other forums for sure.

I feel that the OD combats suit cadets perfectly. My friend this summer was issued 2 sets of brand-spankin-new combats, still in the plastic wrap. Now, why would cadets want to wear CADPAT, when there is tons of unissued ODs floating around, that can be aquired much cheaper than the CADPAT (and CADPAT lookalikes) the surplus stores are selling.

The wearing of CF combat uniforms and lookalikes has been approved through DCdts and the CATOs, the only catch is that cadets must be able to be CLEARLY identify as a cadet, by wearing either a brassard that has CADET on it somewhere, or a rank slip on with a CADET tab on it.

On another note, the Army Cadet League of Canada has approved a company to design a MARPAT lookalike type of pattern for cadets to wear. The material they are using almost feels like a denim type. They field tested this at Vernon Army CSTC in 2004, and again in 2005. This summer they had issued 1 set to each of the Cadet CSMs, for wear on the last day of training.

For cadets: there is an order form on the Army Cadet League of BC's website http://www.armycadetleague.bc.ca/cadet_pattern_field_gear.htm


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2005)

PPCLI_Robichaud said:
			
		

> recently in morinville there has been some controversy about a surplus store sell CADPAT. since alot of his buisness is to the cadets what do you think. should cadets be alowed to wear cadpats or for that matter, any tipe of camoflage like the american BDUs or the british DMP
> 
> 
> P.S. Hutch you better respond to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Did you SEARCH this topic before you posted it?   I didn't think so!

This topic has been beaten to death ad nauseum already.   Please don't start it again.


----------



## Burrows (29 Sep 2005)

Cadets and its been done before.

Search Button is a friendly person.

Great first post.  Old topic and calling someone out.


----------

